
Ask HN: What is your rate? - syntaxgoonoo
When working freelance, what should you say when a recruiter&#x2F;manager casually asks you what your rate is?
======
mabynogy
Give them the high range rate in your country. After you can make them a price
(the price always goes down, never up). People who put the price as the most
important parameter are bad customers. Better avoid them.

------
gt2
The way you answer it depends on the client.

One good answer is that it depends on the job requirements. For a stressful
gig where you are the sole developer with huge responsibility and tight
deadline, it would be worth more than, say, a more straightforward role where
you are a cog in the machine.

Another approach is to them them you are flexible and would like to learn more
about the position first. It's not wrong for both parties to know a ballpark
to avoid wasting time so you could give a wide range of 25%, but it's nice to
not say a number because you kind of want to avoid making yourself a number
and would be better getting to know each other so they are more in the mindset
of wanting you, which makes you worth more.

Since nooone else mentioned hard numbers, I will. I would say an average range
for a good-great consultant is 200-300/hr, but the term is rarely more than 3
months with a client, and sometimes as small as 1 month. Positions through
contracting companies where they have less responsibility, on-boarding is
easier, and the term is closer to 6 mo - 1yr, the rate is more like 100-150,
though.

------
zerr
What's your budget?

~~~
throwaway413
This is the correct answer.

------
Rjevski
I always answer above what my rate really is, so if they try and negotiate it
down I’m not left out of pocket because they’d just bring it down to the rate
I’m actually on. If I offered my actual rate right away they’d try to
negotiate _that_ down and I would be out of pocket and my cat will starve.

------
harias
I would consult glassdoor, payscale or similar websites to find out the wages
offered to full-time employees. Then, depending on the status quo (my
experience, project fit etc), will quote a similar amount.

~~~
frnkshin
I would also add benefits on top of the salary

------
IpV8
15% more than what I'm making now.

------
throwawaymath
$12,000/week, minimum one week per engagement, no half weeks.

~~~
fludlight
What do you do?

